# Game 71: Nets @ Hawks--03.31.06



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

*Game 71
New Jersey Nets (42-28) @ Atlanta Hawks (22-48)**
Friday March 31st, 2006
7:00 PM, EST
TV Coverage: YES
Radio Coverage: WFAN


Probable Starters:*
Click Picture for Player Profile<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><tr align=center><td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <tr align=center><td>*Name*</td><td>*Royal Ivey*</td><td>*Joe Johnson*</td><td>*Zaza Pachulia*</td><td>*Josh Smith*</td><td>*Al Harrington*</td><tr align=center><td>*PPG*</td><td>3.9</td><td>20.5</td><td>11.5</td><td>10.2</td><td>19.0</td><tr align=center><td>*RPG*</td><td>1.3</td><td>4.1</td><td>8.1</td><td>6.5</td><td>6.8</td><tr align=center><td>*APG*</td><td>1.1</td><td>6.7</td><td>1.6</td><td>2.1</td><td>3.1</td></table>
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=50% ><tr align=center><td>Key Reserves:</td><td></td> <td></td>
<td></td>
<tr align=center><td>*Name*</td><td>*Josh Childress*</td><td>*Marvin Willaims*</td><td>*Anthony Gundy*</td><tr align=center><td>*PPG*</td><td>10.0</td><td>7.9</td><td>6.0</td><tr align=center><td>*RPG*</td><td>5.3</td><td>4.7</td><td>3.0</td><tr align=center><td>*APG*</td><td>1.8</td><td>.7</td><td>0</td></table>

<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><tr align=center><td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <tr align=center><td>*Name*</td><td>*Jason Kidd*</td><td>*Vince Carter*</td><td>*Nenad Krstic*</td><td>*Richard Jefferson*</td><td>*Jason Collins*</td><tr align=center><td>*PPG*</td><td>13.8</td><td>24.0</td><td>13.4</td><td>19.6</td><td>3.5</td><tr align=center><td>*RPG*</td><td>7.3</td><td>5.9</td><td>6.2</td><td>7.0</td><td>4.7</td><tr align=center><td>*APG*</td><td>8.5</td><td>4.3</td><td>1.1</td><td>3.9</td><td>.9</td></table>
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=50% ><tr align=center><td>Key Reserves:</td><td></td> <td></td>
<td></td><tr align=center><td>*Name*</td><td>*Clifford Robinson*</td><td>*Jacque Vaughn*</td><td>*Zoran Planinic*</td><tr align=center><td>*PPG*</td><td>6.6</td><td>3.0</td><td>3.0</td><tr align=center><td>*RPG*</td><td>3.2</td><td>1.1</td><td>1.1</td><tr align=center><td>*APG*</td><td>1.1</td><td>1.2</td><td>.8</td></table>

*Team Leaders:*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=70% ><tr align=center><td>*Nets*</font></td><td> </font></td><td>*Hawks*</font></td></tr><tr align=center><td>Vince Carter 24.0</td><td>*PPG*</td><td>Joe Johnson 20.5</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Jason Kidd 7.3</td><td>*RPG*</td><td>Zaza Pachulia 8.1</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Jason Kidd 8.5</td><td>*APG*</td><td>Joe Johnson 6.7</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Jason Kidd 1.87</td><td>*SPG*</td><td>Joe Johnson 1.36</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Nenad Krstic .78</td><td>*BPG*</td><td>Josh Smith 2.44</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Richard Jefferson 50.0%</td><td>*FG%*</td><td>Josh Childress 55.4%</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Jason Kidd 36.7%</td><td>*3P%*</td><td>Josh Childress 53.8%</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Scott Padgett 81.3%</td><td>*FT%*</td><td>Salim Stoudamire 90.0%</td></tr></table>

*Season Standings:*
*Atlantic Division*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=60% ><tr align=center><td>*Team*</td><td>*Record*</td><td>*Game(s) Back*</td><tr align=center><td>New Jersey Nets</td><td>42-28</td><td>--</td><tr align=center><td>Philadelphia 76ers</td><td>32-38</td><td>10</td><tr align=center><td>Boston Celtics</td><td>30-42</td><td>13</td><tr align=center><td>Toronto Raptors</td><td>26-45</td><td>16.5</td><tr align=center><td>New York Knicks</td><td>19-51</td><td>23</td></table>

*Eastern Conference*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=60% ><tr align=center><td>*Team*</td><td>*Record*</td><td>*Game(s) Back*</td><tr align=center><td>Detroit Pistons</td><td>57-14</td><td>--</td><tr align=center><td>Miami Heat</td><td>48-23</td><td>9</td><tr align=center><td>New Jersey Nets</td><td>42-28</td><td>14.5</td><tr align=center><td>Cleveland Cavaliers</td><td>42-29</td><td>15</td><tr align=center><td>Washington Wizards</td><td>37-33</td><td>19.5</td><tr align=center><td>Milwaukee Bucks</td><td>36-35</td><td>21</td><tr align=center><td>Indiana Pacers</td><td>35-35</td><td>21.5</td><tr align=center><td>Philadelphia 76ers</td><td>32-38</td><td>24.5</td></table>

*Previous Games:
Season Series Tied 1-1*
12.30.05: Nets 99 - Hawks 91
02.27.06: Nets 102 - Hawks 104 OT


*Upcoming Games:*
April 4th, @ NJ​


----------



## VCFORTHREE15 (Jul 19, 2005)

They play us very well i mean we are 1-1 aginst them. Cant look past them. I want a blow out so the starters can rest up for Miami. LETS GO NETS


----------



## KiddFan4eva5 (Jul 28, 2005)

Just contain Joe Johnson and this game is a wrap! GO NETS!!! :jump: :jump: :jump: :jump:


----------



## VCFORTHREE15 (Jul 19, 2005)

and Al Harrington

and Josh Smith

and Zaza Pachulia 

and Josh Childress

and Salim Stoudamire


This team can fire on all cylinders. Cant let them get hot


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

VCFORTHREE15 said:


> and Salim Stoudamire


I hope they can contain him, he's out for the rest of the year.


----------



## VCFORTHREE15 (Jul 19, 2005)

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> I hope they can contain him, he's out for the rest of the year.


LOL my bad i thought i heard somewhere he was out. Oops


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

VCFORTHREE15 said:


> LOL my bad i thought i heard somewhere he was out. Oops


 I think it was on the pregame last night how both the Stoudamire's were out for the season and Amare is out indefinitely.


----------



## SetShotWilly (Jan 19, 2006)

As long as Nets don't lose their defensive focus, they will be fine. The worst thing they can do is look past this game. And this Atlanta team is deadly when taken lightly


----------



## neoxsupreme (Oct 31, 2005)

*Fun Fact:* Vince Carter had back to back 43 pts vs. the Hawks as a Raptor. That's back to back Hawks games not back to back nights. He used to totally own Dion Glover, Ira Newble & all them when those guys were on the Hawks & it was after all the injuries. He had the Phillips Arena record for most pts scored by a visiting player until Iverson broke it w/ like 51 this season. Hope Carter can play close to the special things he's done against the Hawks in the past.

You *REALLY* gotta Check this out (it's the series of plays @ # 1): Carter Owning the Hawks


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

It's revenge time.


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Damn, this might be the 1st game I miss this season. I have a basketball dinner for my team tomarrow at 7 :curse:


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

This is the new and improved Nenad against Pachulia. Hehehehe.


----------



## reganomics813 (Sep 2, 2005)

With the way the Nets have been playing the past couple games this is the true test. Will our guys bring the level of intensity they did the past couple games or will they play to the Hawks level like they did the T-Wolves a few games back? I hope they come out and murder the Hawks or else they could stay with NJ the whole game. I'm even breakin' out the Jason smilie for this one...<a href="http://www.pimpmyspace.org"><img src="http://m.pimpmyspace.org/smilies/jason.gif" border="0"></a> Go Nets!


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

I hate games at Atlanta. The scene there is so anemic it's not even confortable watching.


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

The "Vengence 2006" tour rolls into the ATL.


----------



## miki (Dec 1, 2005)

We are going to win.Again its the payback time.


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

Net2 said:


> I hate games at Atlanta. The scene there is so anemic it's not even confortable watching.


The saddest part is the arena itself looks so awesome!

Has anyone ever been there? I have seen a tour of it on TV and it is so nice.


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

ghoti said:


> The saddest part is the arena itself looks so awesome!
> 
> Has anyone ever been there? I have seen a tour of it on TV and it is so nice.


It's looks like one of the largest arenas I've ever seen, even though it shares roughly the same capacity as CAA. The layout is very unique.. All the luxury boxes and club seating is on one side of the arena and all of the regular seats on the other side.


----------



## silentmano (Nov 14, 2005)

this dosent even have to do with nets so you should get out of here


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

rsheth3 said:


> this dosent even have to do with nets so you should get out of here


 huh?


----------



## neoxsupreme (Oct 31, 2005)

Come on Nets! Let's go for 11.


----------



## JCB (Aug 9, 2005)

rsheth3 said:


> this dosent even have to do with nets so you should get out of here


 ??? the topic of this thread is the NETS vs. ATL. Therefore, anything related to the game, is related to the topic of the thread. Talking about Atlanta's arena, where the game is being held at, deals with the game tonight. It's on topic. And plus, it's mods who are talking about it, and I think they know what they are doing. :smile:


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

rsheth3 said:


> this dosent even have to do with nets so you should get out of here


I can't believe Katherine was in the bottom two on American Idol this week!

She has ten times the talent of that ugly bumpkin Bucky.


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

C'mon Nets!

Make the Heat even _more_ scared of you!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

ghoti said:


> I can't believe Katherine was in the bottom two on American Idol this week!
> 
> She has ten times the talent of that ugly bumpkin Bucky.


 yeah, Bucky needs to go.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

why does this team play so hard against us!


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Die Krstic


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Ian and Mark two days in a row. booooya


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

carter, come on you could have tried for that lol


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

i think we gonna lose


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

game over

nets swept @ atlanta


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

6-4 Atlanta

9-4 Atlanta after Johnson 3

Im starting to dislike the Hawks

Carter draws foul on Smith(1st_


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Carter15Nets said:


> i think we gonna lose


 when don't you think that?


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

just like that they lead by five, the hawks have to many talented players to be so inconsistent all season. they need a better coach.


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

11-4 Hawks

Streak over

I f'n hate the Hawks


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Under 9

Smith strokes it

11-4 Hawks

nets are sleeping

Jefferson hits it

11-6 Hawks.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

kidd picks up a foul his second ****


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Jefferson loses it

Kidd(2nd) fouls Smith

Smith hits both

13-6 Hawks

Kidd will remain in.


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

13-6 Hawks

Zaza hits

15-6 Hawks

Time Out Nets


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

LOL 15-6 Hawks

Nets not even trying

Ya beat Pistons Suns etc then lose to Hawks

Makes sense

F'n Losers


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

if the nets lose this game, the media will chew them up and spit um out. this is unnacceptable.


----------



## 7M3 (Aug 5, 2002)

The Nets have no energy whatsoever.


----------



## AJC NYC (Aug 16, 2005)

The nets will win

I'd better win an award


----------



## AJC NYC (Aug 16, 2005)

Are there people out here who are doubting us
We will win no matter what
I swear to god


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

well nothing is falling, that is not good! you cant send them to the ****ing line when nothing is falling for YOU on the other end. oh ****


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

I'm out, 16-6

F this lemme get slurpee and chill at park maybe get Puzzy


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

AJC NYC said:


> The nets will win
> 
> I'd better win an award


 you get the award for saying your the biggest nets fan the most times.


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

RJ gets the shot and the foul

Smith(2nd)


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Carter15Nets said:


> I'm out, 16-6
> 
> F this lemme get slurpee and chill at park maybe get Puzzy


 :wave:


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

well, they better start playing through jefferson, the only one stepping up and hitting with consistency.


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Pachalia (2nd)

wow this game has like no energy.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

the nets want respect? beat the teams they HAVE to beat!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wonka137 (Nov 3, 2005)

no one trying against the worst team in the league


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

the nets are embarrasing themselves now.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

wonka137 said:


> no one trying against the worst team in the league


 I didn't know we were playing the knicks


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Krstic loses it

Harrington hits

18-9 Hawks

20-9 Hawks

Kidd misses 3

Williams with the Charge


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Seems they underestimated this hawks


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

why is collins the ONLY one going to the rim???


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

mjm1 said:


> why is collins the ONLY one going to the rim???


 Cause Collins is the man.


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Collins draws foul on Edwards

Collins hits 1 of 2

Hawks time out

20-12


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

Those last 2 plays remind me of how unbelievable it would be to have Wilcox on this team.


----------



## wonka137 (Nov 3, 2005)

thats not what we do

~ToddMac11


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> Cause Collins is the man.


cant argue with that :biggrin:.


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

wonka137 said:


> I didn't know we were playing the knicks
> a retard could have come up with a better joke you assclown


Why dont you calm down and learn how to use the quote button.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

wonka137 said:


> I didn't know we were playing the knicks
> a retard could have come up with a better joke you assclown


 Good one.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

you dont give that call to a rookie WITH 2 seconds left!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! what has the nba come to!? it took nenad 2 years before he started to get calls from the refs.


----------



## 7M3 (Aug 5, 2002)

Williams looks like an absolute disastor of an NBA player. Completely out of control in every facet of the game.


----------



## SetShotWilly (Jan 19, 2006)

Why is Krstic on the bench?


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Its just the first half, no need to fret


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

Guys what's happening with VC, is he somehow active today?


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

This Is ****ing Bull ****


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Nets going small

Reset: Kidd, Carter, RJ, Murray, Cliffy

Goaltending on Nets

RJ with the power slam, damn. That was hot.


----------



## 7M3 (Aug 5, 2002)

yeah, suck a dick, marvin


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

f****ing s**t, we are behind, because we were cursed by a Chinese reporter.


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

My god, Richard just ripped out Marvin Williams's testicles.


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Give RJ the ball and stand out of the ****ing way.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

jarkid said:


> f****ing s**t, we are behind, because we were cursed by a Chinese reporter.


 haha, what?


----------



## 7M3 (Aug 5, 2002)

Of course RJ dosen't get a call when Marvin bumped him on that dunk.


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Carry on Harrington

Put in Zoran and Wright, we need some energy.


----------



## wonka137 (Nov 3, 2005)

VC should be benched and RJ should get 40+ shots


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

in 2 games the nets hadnt given up more than 31 points in the first half, they have given up 25 points already.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

murray hits a three! first time for everything!


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Bull****, Zoran got fouled.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

abysmal defense ABASYMAL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wonka137 (Nov 3, 2005)

Anthony Grundy made Layup
all I have to say is WHO?


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

Can Jacque Vaughn never play a single minute again, please? Frank is yelling to get the ball to Richard for the last shot and he gives it to Zoran so he can try his best to impersonate a decapitated chicken.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

well, lets hope the nets play something resembling defense in the second quarter, because they sure as hell didnt in the first.


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> haha, what?


T-mac, let me tell you a truth, there is a Chinese report named " Lee Yee-Shen", he is a crazy guy, as long as the team with good situation that he applauded, then the team WILL turn to bad right away !! it's not a joke.

Yesterday, he writed a article that tells Kidd's defense is good, and Nets is better than Suns, then many people starts to worry that the Nets will turn to bad situation...


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

my 9?


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Grandmazter3 said:


> my 9?


upn i guess?


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

ZORAN, get out of the nba. stepped out of bounds.


----------



## 7M3 (Aug 5, 2002)

Seems like everytime Zoran touches the ball he ****s up nowadays.


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

http://www.prleap.com/pr/29339/


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Can I bet that some certain posters will disappear once the nets take control of this game


----------



## ByeByeKMart (Mar 28, 2006)

Haha it's been so long that we had to go through a bad start that people are getting verry irrational.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

DEFENSE, DEFENSE (i dont see it yet)


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

29-25 Hawks

Childress hits

31-25 Hawks

RJ draws foul on Williams (2nd)


----------



## 7M3 (Aug 5, 2002)

Z hits a J, then ****s it up by not fighting through a screen and allowing Childress an easy two.


----------



## ByeByeKMart (Mar 28, 2006)

Is it just me or is RJ the most competitive Net?


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Planinic hits

31-27 Hawks

Krstic foulds Grundy


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

Go Nets, finish the curse.


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Vaughn hits

31-29 Hawks

Johnson hits

33-29 Hawks

Robinson misses

Time Out Nets


----------



## wonka137 (Nov 3, 2005)

why has nenad taken one shot so far?


----------



## SetShotWilly (Jan 19, 2006)

Its odd that Krstic has attempted only 1 shot so far..


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)




----------



## Vuchato (Jan 14, 2006)

wonka137 said:


> why has nenad taken one shot so far?


too much huh?


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Bulllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll****


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

The Refs Can Go To Hell, there giving the rookies all the calls.


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

SetShotWilly said:


> Its odd that Krstic has attempted only 1 shot so far..


so told you that we were cursed by a Chinese reporter - Lee Yee-Shen, he is really miraculous..


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Williams draws foul

Krstic and Collins now in foul trouble

Cliffy comes back in


----------



## 7M3 (Aug 5, 2002)

Imagine if Marvin Williams ever develops a game to go with his already wonderful relationship with NBA officials.


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

34-29 Hawks

Carter misses

Carter called on carried


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

omg, carter stinking up the floor.


----------



## 7M3 (Aug 5, 2002)

:laugh:

Yeah, complain about that call. You've been getting away with that **** all night.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

foul after foul after foul after foul. all calls going atlanta hawks way.


----------



## neoxsupreme (Oct 31, 2005)

7M3 said:


> Imagine if Marvin Williams ever develops a game to go with his already wonderful relationship with NBA officials.


 :laugh:


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Carter draws foul

Smith(3rd)

Carter hits both 

34-31 Hawks

Johnson hits both 

36-31 Hawks

Krstic gets it

36-33 Hawks

Zaza misses

WHAT? 

Krstic (3rd)


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

That Is Not An Offensive Foul, Die Refs Die!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 7M3 (Aug 5, 2002)

This is ridiculous. Lawrence, you need to protect your players. Get a technical.


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

screw you , damn reffs, offensive foul ? go to hell.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

What a foul fest?


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

RESET: Kidd, Planinic, Carter, RJ, Cliffy

jumpball 

Childress controls it for Hawks

RJ draws foul on Joe Johnson


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

the worst refing in a game ive seen in a while, there calling 2 different games. Every foul they call on the nets on the defensive end, they ignore when the Hawks do the same thing on the other end.


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

34-36 Hawks

Nets down 2

Ivey throws it away

under 4

Offensive foul on Kidd(3rd) bull**** call after bull**** call.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

I Am Going To Punch Through My Television!


----------



## SetShotWilly (Jan 19, 2006)

haha even a vet like Kidd doesn't get any respect. These refs are full of it


----------



## wonka137 (Nov 3, 2005)

kidd has 4 fouls in 2 quarters, can we just bench him and carter till next year?


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

39-34 Hawks

TimeOut


----------



## squaleca (Mar 5, 2005)

wonka137 said:


> kidd has 4 fouls in 2 quarters, can we just bench him and carter till next year?




yea that would work what happened against memphis when kidd and carter went out they cut the lead from 20 to 10!!


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

wonka137 said:


> kidd has 4 fouls in 2 quarters, can we just bench him and carter till next year?


you know whats funny wonka137, throughout the ENTIRE WINNING STREAK, you have not made a single post until this game, when the nets are losing through the first two quarters.


----------



## wonka137 (Nov 3, 2005)

you know whats funny wonka137, throughout the ENTIRE WINNING STREAK, you have not made a single post until this game, when the nets are losing throughout the first two quarters.
maybe because I've been gone for the last week you assclown, Krstic is the only player on this team who has been playing good


----------



## AJC NYC (Aug 16, 2005)

Becuase Wonka137 is a heat fan
And would wish to be there when they shower before and after games


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

f***ing s**t...I hate you .. Lee Yee-Shen.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

The Kid is back!!!!!!


----------



## neoxsupreme (Oct 31, 2005)

jarkid said:


> f***ing s**t...I hate you .. *Lee Yee-Shen*.


Who's that?


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Carter (2nd)

Kidd(3)
Krstic(3)
Collins (3)
Carter(2)


----------



## AJC NYC (Aug 16, 2005)

Hey everyone you can tell who on this board is a true nets fan or at least know who is not a netsfan by checking all the threads they have started

Just check the threads that Wonka137 has made and you'll see what i mean


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Oh Bull****


----------



## neoxsupreme (Oct 31, 2005)

Is _fruitcake_ here? I can't get the radio feed he posted earlier to work. When I click on "Listen Live" it just plays an ad & stops.


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Of course...


----------



## 7M3 (Aug 5, 2002)

Are you ****ing kidding me? This is an absolute joke.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Why doesn't Thorn just sign another big? Is it going to kill him? Just sign a big and use him as "emergency" bait


----------



## AJC NYC (Aug 16, 2005)

Hey everyone you can tell who on this board is a true nets fan or at least know who is not a netsfan by checking all the threads they have started

Just check the threads that Wonka137 has made and you'll see what i mean!


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO Defense! what was that bull****!


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

Can som1 elaborate instead of just saying r u kidding me or f'k the refs?


----------



## neoxsupreme (Oct 31, 2005)

The Nets aren't losing to the Hawks. They're losing to the refs.


----------



## wonka137 (Nov 3, 2005)

I love the effort, hawks are shooting 48%, put wright in for carter for the rest of the game


----------



## AJC NYC (Aug 16, 2005)

Hey everyone you can tell who on this board is a true nets fan or at least know who is not a netsfan by checking all the threads they have started

Just check the threads that Wonka137 has made and you'll see what i mean!!


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

RJ nails it on Iveys face

43-42 Hawks

Vaughn draws foul on Harrington(2nd)

Vaughn ties it up 

TimeOut Hawks.


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Wright is coming in


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

What a game


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC* (Jun 17, 2005)

Am I late to the party?....What have I missed?


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

i could have sworn vaughn had his feet planted ON THE REPLAY, but the refs beg to differ!


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Vaughn hits

Johnson gets the shot and the foul

45-44 Hawks

Nets take time out


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC* (Jun 17, 2005)

Hbwoy said:


> What a game


 I guess it's not going as good as the past couple of nights I take it?


----------



## AJC NYC (Aug 16, 2005)

Hey everyone you can tell who on this board is a true nets fan or at least know who is not a netsfan by checking all the threads they have started

Just check the threads that Wonka137 has made and you'll see what i mean!!!


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Hbwoy said:


> What a game


Seems that the Nets are being called for a lot of fouls... terrible. Well, I hope they can come out strong in the 2nd half.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

****ing a!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

MonStrSquad*JK said:


> I guess it's not going as good as the past couple of nights I take it?


Too many fouls


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Nets down 1 at the half.


----------



## squaleca (Mar 5, 2005)

14 fouls for the nets 14 for the hawks u guys like to exagerate alot!!


----------



## squaleca (Mar 5, 2005)

at least were playing team ball RJ 7 fgt VC 6!


----------



## squaleca (Mar 5, 2005)

well last time VC had 8 points in this building at the half he ended up with 43 maybe history will repeat it self!!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

haha, kidd doing an interview while listening to his ipod


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

carter is 1-8


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Why Have They Gone Away From Jefferson?


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

NO CALLS, un****ingbelievable!!!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

RJ with another nice dunk. Hawks up 53-52.

Ivey lasy it in. 55-52 Hawks


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

you see, jefferson scores immediately on his first touch of the second half.


----------



## wonka137 (Nov 3, 2005)

nice to see vince is being his usual horrible shooting ball Hog self


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

mjm1 said:


> you see, jefferson scores immediately on his first touch of the second half.


do you believe it? the guys to whom the reporter didn't mention are RJ and our bench.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

most of the team is shooting liek crap, but the Nets are only down 3.

57-54 Hawks. Time out Nets, vince going to the line after.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

that is the very definition of a flagrant foul! they hooked him and pulled him to the ground, that is unnaccepetable.


----------



## AND1NBA (Feb 20, 2004)

Note to Kidd, RJ, and CARTER:

STOP SHOOTING 3s!!!! YOUR NOT MAKING THEM!!!!


----------



## wonka137 (Nov 3, 2005)

that is the very definition of a flagrant foul! they hooked him and pulled him to the ground, that is unnaccepetable.
shame they didnt knock him out of the game


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

instead of blasting our players why dont we concentrate on winning this game?


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

mjm1 said:


> that is the very definition of a flagrant foul! they hooked him and pulled him to the ground, that is unnaccepetable.


 It wasn't that bad. It looked a lot worse then it actually was


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

AND1NBA said:


> Note to Kidd, RJ, and CARTER:
> 
> STOP SHOOTING 3s!!!! YOUR NOT MAKING THEM!!!!


RJ has, and should be getting MORE touches.


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC* (Jun 17, 2005)

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> most of the team is shooting liek crap, but the Nets are only down 3.
> 
> 57-54 Hawks. Time out Nets, vince going to the line after.


 What seems to be giving the Nets troubles tonight?.....Shot selection, Hawks Youth, the NBA Refs?


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

wonka137 said:


> that is the very definition of a flagrant foul! they hooked him and pulled him to the ground, that is unnaccepetable.
> shame they didnt knock him out of the game




Do you know what the "quote" button is?


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Vince hits both and its a 1 poitn game. 57-56 Hawks.


----------



## AND1NBA (Feb 20, 2004)

mjm1 said:


> RJ has, and should be getting MORE touches.



Kidd, RJ, and Carter: 0-10 from behind the ark (RJ: 0-2)

Stop shooting 3s please!


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC* (Jun 17, 2005)

Come on Nets...I'm at work closing tonight and I need some good news....lol


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

I didnt know LJIII had a jumpshot, he looks pretty good out there


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

RJ hits. 59-58 Hawks.

Vince with the steal, and lays it in, and the Nets take a 60-59 lead!


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Defense you ****s


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Normalcy will soon return here


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Johnson hits a long 2, 62-60 Hawks.

Nice move by Vince, ties it up 62-62.


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> RJ hits. 59-58 Hawks.
> 
> Vince with the steal, and lays it in, and the Nets take a 60-59 lead!


 :clap:


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

Carter, you must save us, make us Alive.


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC* (Jun 17, 2005)

That's what I'm talking about......Defense....Get your points and contribute on the Defensive side of the ball......GO NETS!


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

mjm1 said:


> Defense you ****s


mjm1 you are so cool, when you are cursing it.


----------



## GrandKenyon6 (Jul 19, 2005)

We still have no energy. Please play some ****in defense.


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC* (Jun 17, 2005)

Back and forth .......I see both teams are going blow for blow right now.....Tight-n up the Defense Nets!


----------



## AJC NYC (Aug 16, 2005)

Dont worry the elite teams always kill them at the end


----------



## squaleca (Mar 5, 2005)

please people the nets are coasting right now!!


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

AJC NYC said:


> Dont worry the elite teams always kill them at the end


the hawks have beaten a lot of good teams this year.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

nets arent attacking the rim, at all. besides carter right now, its three after three.


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC* (Jun 17, 2005)

mjm1 said:


> nets arent attacking the rim, at all. besides carter right now, its three after three.


 So what's the score then?


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

VC is hot right now, the ball should stay in his hands.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

vaughn you stupid ***.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Vince has come alive


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

wow vince has 20 again.


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC* (Jun 17, 2005)

Vaughn must have done something terrible to be called such a thing...lol


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

Josh Smith.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Siwth with the ridiculous block followed by the ridiculous dunk at the other end.

Tied up 64-64


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC* (Jun 17, 2005)

Alright now ....Can someone give a score and minute up date?


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

we need the lead!


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

ghoti said:


> Josh Smith.


screw him !!


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC* (Jun 17, 2005)

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> Siwth with the ridiculous block followed by the ridiculous dunk at the other end.
> 
> Tied up 64-64


 Thanks Todd


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

18 seconds left

vince at the line---hits the first


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Big big free throws by Vince, third quarter watch in effect


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

and the second. vince 10 for 10 from the line tonight.

jacques vaughn fouls someone.

wright in for vc.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

*End of the 3rd*
Nets 66
Hawks 64


----------



## squaleca (Mar 5, 2005)

vince with the winning free throws!! wahoo!!!!!!!


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

nets 66 hawks 64 after three quarters!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

our amazing streak better not end against the hawks...


----------



## squaleca (Mar 5, 2005)

man its nice to have VC and RJ on this team!!


----------



## KrispyKreme23 (Dec 22, 2003)

The Hawks are damn good when they are playing against top teams. Other nights, they don't care.


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC* (Jun 17, 2005)

squaleca said:


> man its nice to have VC and RJ on this team!!


 Isn't that da truth....Speak the Gospel...lol


----------



## Fray (Dec 19, 2005)

:yes:


----------



## squaleca (Mar 5, 2005)

sixers down by 10 wahoo!!!!!!!


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC* (Jun 17, 2005)

Who's seems to have the momentum coming into the 4th qtr?


----------



## Fray (Dec 19, 2005)

KrispyKreme23 said:


> The Hawks are damn good when they are playing against top teams. Other nights, they don't care.


I meant to quote that when I posted the :yes:


----------



## squaleca (Mar 5, 2005)

when do sixers play next can we clinch before the miami game!!!!!!


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

sick sick sick slam


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

JOSH Smith, somebody try and at least d him up!


----------



## 7M3 (Aug 5, 2002)

Josh Smith is hideously ugly.


----------



## squaleca (Mar 5, 2005)

wheres waldo i mean wonka?????


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Wright is playing some nice D on Johnson.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

squaleca said:


> wheres waldo i mean wonka?????


 the nets are in front, so he's got nothing to say.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOo


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Wright you slam that ball next time, ****!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Josh Smith is crazy.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

**** that **** **** that


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

Now you know why I watch Hawks games on LP all the time.

Josh Smith is unreal.


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Rj hits both

72-70 Nets


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC* (Jun 17, 2005)

What da hell did I miss.......


----------



## squaleca (Mar 5, 2005)

raps have 105 points 6 min left in the 4rt yet down by 15 to the suns!! 

oh has anyone told the suns that defense wins championchips!! their going no where!!!!!!!


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

there is absolutely no defense, absolutely none and its pathetic.


----------



## ByeByeKMart (Mar 28, 2006)

Thank GOD for our free throw shooting tonight.


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

call a freakin timeout and bring vince and nenad in already.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Get Carter In!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

tied at 72

lol at Smith, stick to dunking bro.


----------



## squaleca (Mar 5, 2005)

mjm1 said:


> there is absolutely no defense, absolutely none and its pathetic.



i say holding a team to 90 points is pretty good!!


----------



## wonka137 (Nov 3, 2005)

kidd has one assist and has made one shot, vaughn has a better game


----------



## squaleca (Mar 5, 2005)

oh oh rjs outscoring VC better get VC back in there!!!!!!


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Oh me oh my!!!!! Can Josh Smith fly.


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

mjm1 said:


> there is absolutely no defense, absolutely none and its pathetic.


haha, yes, no defense.


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

wonka137 said:


> kidd has one assist and has made one shot, vaughn has a better game


ok.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

squaleca said:


> i say holding a team to 90 points is pretty good!!


have you seen the last 5 minutes of the game?


----------



## theKidd-5 (Oct 4, 2005)

just got in... wtf is HAPPENING!! ><


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC* (Jun 17, 2005)

What's going on right now...........Who's got the momentum or swing in the 4th?


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

it seems like every one here are used to Blowouts, whenever some one comes in and sees the score tied, it's like a crime.


----------



## squaleca (Mar 5, 2005)

mjm1 said:


> have you seen the last 5 minutes of the game?



so u expect a team to play perfect defense for 48 min is what your saying???????


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

well look at that, they attempted defense and it worked!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Childress' shot is something else.


----------



## theKidd-5 (Oct 4, 2005)

come on nets!!!


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

that was a foul a foul a foul foul a foULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## ByeByeKMart (Mar 28, 2006)

I think Hawks are done noW!!!!! :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

2 quick fouls on carter. lame


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Someone do ****in play-by-play!!!!!


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

UNNACCEPTABLE, the refs must **** themselves.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

The Refs Must Go To Hell


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

This is just bull****


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

lawrence should send a tape to the fron office of the nba.


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

mjm1 said:


> The Refs Must Go To Helllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


GO TO HELL, DAMN YOU !! REFS F************** F***


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

How many fouls does Vince have?


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC* (Jun 17, 2005)

I want this game so bad.....number 11 damm it.....DEFENSE!


----------



## SetShotWilly (Jan 19, 2006)

Worst game by Kidd in a looong time


----------



## wonka137 (Nov 3, 2005)

[strike]you ****[/strike] better stop *****ing about the Refs, there has been just as many bull**** calls on the hawks


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Hbwoy said:


> How many fouls does Vince have?


 He's got 4


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

_mjm1 : The king of curse._

_How to curse loud?_ ..Writed by mjm1


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Hbwoy said:


> How many fouls does Vince have?


carter has 4 FOULS! the refs just called back to back ticky tacs on him, and another foul on robinson. THIS ALL ON ONE ****ING POSESSION!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Can someone please do pbp, goddamit!!!!


----------



## AND1NBA (Feb 20, 2004)

wonka137 said:


> you **** better stop *****ing about the Refs, there has been just as many bull**** calls on the hawks


 Can you say ban?


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

they must score here.


----------



## squaleca (Mar 5, 2005)

refs suck worse than the miami heat!!!!!!!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Childress mises, Vince misses, Harrington with the dunk. 76-75 Nets.

Time out Nets. 5:09 left in the 4th


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

the nets just cant play DEFENSE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## theKidd-5 (Oct 4, 2005)

SetShotWilly said:


> Worst game by Kidd in a looong time


No ones perfect...


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Time and score please guys?


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

****!!


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC* (Jun 17, 2005)

Play by play please.......Score and Minutes in the 4th!


----------



## squaleca (Mar 5, 2005)

frank took vince out a bad time!!!


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

cmon nets!


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

mjm1 said:


> the nets just cant play DEFENSE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Yo they didn't even pass 80 yet, chill. I sure don't want to imagine u as a suns fan.


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC* (Jun 17, 2005)

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> Childress mises, Vince misses, Harrington with the dunk. 76-75 Nets.
> 
> Time out Nets. 5:09 left in the 4th


 Thanks Todd!


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

The Hawks scare me more then the Spurs. They just matchup to well with the Nets. Their swingmen are to quick and versatile for this team to handle


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

What happened to Nenad?


----------



## AND1NBA (Feb 20, 2004)

That was an awful, just awful shot by VC.


----------



## squaleca (Mar 5, 2005)

76 75 nets 509


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

justasking? said:


> Time and score please guys?


 look a few posts above your post :biggrin:


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC* (Jun 17, 2005)

VC_15 said:


> Yo they didn't even pass 80 yet, chill. I sure don't want to imagine u as a suns fan.


 Now that was funny...lol


----------



## squaleca (Mar 5, 2005)

jizzy said:


> The Hawks scare me more then the Spurs. They just matchup to well with the Nets. Their swingmen are to quick and versatile for this team to handle



ok this post makes me realize i cant take any of u guys seriously!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

carter blows finger roll


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

VC_15 said:


> Yo they didn't even pass 80 yet, chill. I sure don't want to imagine u as a suns fan.




LOL. MJM will punch his TV screen after the first quarter when the Suns give up 40 points.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

the nets have lost the lead


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> look a few posts above your post :biggrin:


Was just about to say that I found it. LOL. Thanks ToddMac. :biggrin: :clap:


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Johnson hits, hawks back up by 1, 77-76.

RJ answers, Nets up 78-77


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

squaleca said:


> ok this post makes me realize i cant take any of u guys seriously!!!!!!!!!!


he does have some truth to hsi comment.

the hawks match up very well to us.


----------



## squaleca (Mar 5, 2005)

fruitcake said:


> he does have some truth to hsi comment.
> 
> the hawks match up very well to us.



worry u more than the spurs???? jc


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

jefferson THROWN TO THE GROUND, no call.


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC* (Jun 17, 2005)

RJ to the rescue....Lets play some DEFENSE!


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

THAT IS NOT A TRAVELLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLl


----------



## theKidd-5 (Oct 4, 2005)

Rj Blocks!!!


----------



## 7M3 (Aug 5, 2002)

Vince aint what he used to be.


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

cmon nets...


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

mjm1 said:


> jefferson THROWN TO THE GROUND, no call.




You need to chill, dude. Your blood pressure must be crazy by now


----------



## JCB (Aug 9, 2005)

wtf?


----------



## squaleca (Mar 5, 2005)

vince will never be what he used to be!! but hell get smarter!!!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Vince drives and gets blocked by smith. Nets get it back, Vince called on a travel right before he dunks it.

Johnson misses, rebound Nenad.
Kidd misses, rebound Harrington.

Smith misses a layup, and then fouls collins on the rebound.

Collins hits the first. Time out hawks. Nets up 79-77. 2:54 left to play


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

feed jason collins!


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

wow. Carter called on travel, Kidd and RJ knocked around on the paint and no calls. great refs today.


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC* (Jun 17, 2005)

Chaser 55 said:


> wtf?


 I'm trying to figure out the samething?....I haven't seen the boards like this in about a couple of games....Back to the same mood I see...lol....COME On NETS.....Are we up?


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

mjm1 said:


> jefferson THROWN TO THE GROUND, no call.


 THey both went up and he got bumped. He fell, but he wasn't thrown to the ground


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

you have to laugh at that play on the replay, he did shuffle his feet. The most clutch player in the nba, travels completely open under the rim!


----------



## ByeByeKMart (Mar 28, 2006)

fruitcake said:


> feed jason collins!


lol. He needs to take a 3 pointer.


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC* (Jun 17, 2005)

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> Vince drives and gets blocked by smith. Nets get it back, Vince called on a travel right before he dunks it.
> 
> Johnson misses, rebound Nenad.
> Kidd misses, rebound Harrington.
> ...


 Thanks Again Todd....lol...Everytime I ask for play by play.....U post it.....lol


----------



## Boom Dawg (Jan 9, 2006)

you guys are sad....our team is having a crappy shooting night, especially carter and your saying he isnt what he used to be....gimme a break, yea hes not what he used to be scoring 20+ points in 18 consec games or whatever....give it a rest you tools


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

:meditate: :gopray: :gopray:


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

MonStrSquad*JK said:


> I'm trying to figure out the samething?....I haven't seen the boards like this in about a couple of games....Back to the same mood I see...lol....COME On NETS.....Are we up?


 Of course. If the Nets aren't blowing out teams people act like they are getting blown out.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

I blame these damn fruit magnets that reside on our refrigetrors!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

carter just not doing anything to stop johnson.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

This better not go overtime, damn you hawks


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

jizzy said:


> I blame these damn fruit magnets that reside on our refrigetrors!!!!!!!!!!


i agree!

we need to protest!


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC* (Jun 17, 2005)

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> Of course. If the Nets aren't blowing out teams people act like they are getting blown out.


 I just want number 11.....A win is a win and it doesn't matter how it looks in the win column.


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Harrington fouls Kidd, will shoot 2


----------



## wonka137 (Nov 3, 2005)

kidd and carter are 7-30 and jsut keep shooting


----------



## theKidd-5 (Oct 4, 2005)

come on NETS!


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

Go Nets.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Collins hits the second.
Johnson lays one in. Nets up 80-79.

Kidd misses a three, rebound Smith.
Johnson misses, rebound Kidd...who gets fouled by Harrington on the break? That was the dumbest foul I ever saw...kidd was on a 1 on 3 break.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

wonka137 said:


> kidd and carter are 7-30 and jsut keep shooting


the are allowed to take as many shots as they want. outside of jefferson, WHO ELSE IS SHOOTING WELL?


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

fruitcake said:


> i agree!
> 
> we need to protest!




I'll get the van ready. Dress in all black and I'll pick you up. The we'll go to the "Fruit Magnet Inc."a and start a riot that will ban the use of fruit magnets. If the Fruit Magnets think they can outthink us, then they have something coming to them


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

wow what an ugly game...can't let the Hawks have a chance to win it late tho...they will break hearts...


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC* (Jun 17, 2005)

So how many does RJ have tonight?....Is he carrying the offense basically for 2 nights in a row?


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

oh **** its happening again!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Josh smith hits a three, and ties it up 82-82.

1:20ish left


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC* (Jun 17, 2005)

Mogriffjr said:


> wow what an ugly game...can't let the Hawks have a chance to win it late tho...they will break hearts...


 Hey winning ugly or pretty....I don't care....It's still a win....lol


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

s***, JS made a 3 pointer.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> Josh smith hits a three, and ties it up 82-82.
> 
> 1:20ish left





He's not supposed to hit 3s, goddamit!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

**** josh childress AND 1.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Vince drives, misses, but tips it back in. 84-82 Nets.

Childress with the dunk and gets fouled. misses the FT. Tied at 84.

Nets ball, 54.9 left


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC* (Jun 17, 2005)

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> Josh smith hits a three, and ties it up 82-82.
> 
> 1:20ish left


 WoW he made a 3.....His shooting touch is terrible.....Oh well come on Nets....Smart basketball down the stretch!


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

childress misses.

55 seconds left. nets ball. TIE GAME.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

dont look at the score, the nets are playing pretty ****y defense.


----------



## GrandKenyon6 (Jul 19, 2005)

Man we are playing like (_|_)


----------



## wonka137 (Nov 3, 2005)

well all the "good teams" we beat have been sucking it up lately, and the fact we lost to the hawks means nets are the most overrated team this year easily


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

wonka137 said:


> well all the "good teams" we beat have been sucking it up lately, and the fact we lost to the heat means nets are the most overrated team this year easily


you sir, can go to hell.


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

54.9 to play

tied at 84


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

MonStrSquad*JK said:


> WoW he made a 3.....His shooting touch is terrible.....Oh well come on Nets....Smart basketball down the stretch!


last year Josh Smith's jump shot has been terrible but this year it has been much improved (like many young stars coming into the league. Vince too had a terrible jumpshot his rookie year).


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

DAMN you HAWKS, stop Struggling.

NETS GO GO GO GOG GO GO GOG OG O GO GO GO GO GO GO GO!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

wonka137 said:


> well all the "good teams" we beat have been sucking it up lately, and the fact we lost to the hawks means nets are the most overrated team this year easily


 there is no way you like this team. no way.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

wonka137 said:


> well all the "good teams" we beat have been sucking it up lately, and the fact we lost to the hawks means nets are the most overrated team this year easily




**** you


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC* (Jun 17, 2005)

wonka137 said:


> well all the "good teams" we beat have been sucking it up lately, and the fact we lost to the hawks means nets are the most overrated team this year easily


 By what logic is this?....


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Vince drives, misses the tip, tips it again. 86-64 Nets.

Time out hawks. 42.6 left


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Carter floater miss 

tip no

tip yes!


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

carter racking up Nestle Crunch points LOL


----------



## GrandKenyon6 (Jul 19, 2005)

Play Some Defense Now. Stop Double Teaming.


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

Vince!!!

86-84 Nets.


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

V-c.


----------



## squaleca (Mar 5, 2005)

people just ignore wonka how do u get to people by saying stupid things stop responding to him he feeds off of it just ignore him!!!!!!


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC* (Jun 17, 2005)

fruitcake said:


> last year Josh Smith's jump shot has been terrible but this year it has been much improved (like many young stars coming into the league. Vince too had a terrible jumpshot his rookie year).


 I'll give him that, but his best shot still is his Dunk, and I'm sure most teams around the league would much rather him take jump shots then attacking the rim....I'm sure of that one.


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

I think Wonka is worse than Carter15Nets...is that possible????????


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Kidd steals the ball kidd steals the ball!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

KIDD MISSES the FREE THROW, ****KKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

End this right now, mother****ers!!!!!!!


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC* (Jun 17, 2005)

mjm1 said:


> Kidd steals the ball kidd steals the ball!!!!!!!!!!!


 GO KIDD.....PLAY BY PLAY TODD...WHERE ARE YOU?...LOL


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

just like ghoti said it, VC might be the best of following up his misses.


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

good post fruitcake...I too have seen the improvement in Josh Smith's shot...if he gets that to go down consistently, he'll be a star...


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

squaleca said:


> people just ignore wonka how do u get to people by saying stupid things stop responding to him he feeds off of it just ignore him!!!!!!


I did that ages ago. 

Kidd also racking up crunchtime points


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

MonStrSquad*JK said:


> I'll give him that, but his best shot still is his Dunk, and I'm sure most teams around the league would much rather him take jump shots then attacking the rim....I'm sure of that one.


yes most teams agree with you, but i recall Josh Smith hitting some big outside shots down the stretch a couple weeks ago, so teams should start covering him from the outside.


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Kidd misses a FT

Kidd hits 2nd

87-84 Nets

RESET: KIDD, Carter, Wright, Cliffy, Collins.

Harrington hits, Kidd gets fouled.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

we needed a stop there so badly.


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

whos going to the line?


----------



## squaleca (Mar 5, 2005)

vc has 5 fg attempts in like 5 seconds!!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Smith fouls out. He had some ridiculous highlights this game at both ends of the floor.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Damn


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC* (Jun 17, 2005)

fruitcake said:


> yes most teams agree with you, but i recall Josh Smith hitting some big outside shots down the stretch a couple weeks ago, so teams should start covering him from the outside.


 Oh but of course, and if he ever gets that jump shot to drop consitently....The League better watch out for sure, but just not right now...lol


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Kidd at the line. HIts the first, and the second. Nets up 89-86.

18.2 seconds left.


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Kidd hits 1st FT

**** no! Vaughn in for Wright

Kidd nails 2nd


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

JJ misses three!

kidd rebound.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Cliff is an extremely smart player


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Johnson misses 3

Kidd nails FT

nails 2nd

91-86 Nets


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

*Nets Win

91-88 *


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

WOOO NETS!!! EAT IT WONKA!!! wooooooooooo


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Johnson misses a three, rebound Kidd, fouled! 4.9 seconds left, Kidd to the line

Hits both. 91-86 Nets.

Childress dunks at the buzzer.
*
91-88, Nets win!*


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

We Win We Win We Win

Phew!!


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

NETS WIN!!!!!! :banana: :banana: :banana: 

Thank God. :gopray:


----------



## squaleca (Mar 5, 2005)

yea VC does it on purpose cause he figures shoot it if i miss who cares i know im getting another shot at it cause im gonna get the rebound!!!!!!


----------



## theKidd-5 (Oct 4, 2005)

a very ugly win... but still a win.....!~!!


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

NETS WINWIWNIWNIWIWNWINWIWNIWNIWNIWNEIWNIWNIWNIWNIWNINIWNIWNIWNINIWNIWINWNIWNIIWNWIWNIWNIWNIWNWIn


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

That was stressful. Bad for the heart. :nonono:


----------



## thacarter (Mar 27, 2006)

YES!! nets win, ****ing hawks almost scared the **** outta me..go NETS!!! :banana:


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC* (Jun 17, 2005)

fruitcake said:


> We Win We Win We Win
> 
> Phew!!


 YEAAAAAH.....NUMBER 11....TAKE THAT, TAKE THAT.....HOW YOU LIKE THAT......GO NETS!


----------



## SetShotWilly (Jan 19, 2006)

Not every win is going to be pretty. You guys better get used to it


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?p=3358609#post3358609

Vote for Player of the Game

Nets Clinch playoff spot.


----------



## big furb (Feb 24, 2006)

Another great win, now who else wants to ban wonka's ***?



Don't mask cursing. Let the filter pick it up.
- Chaser 55


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC* (Jun 17, 2005)

thacarter said:


> YES!! nets win, ****ing hawks almost scared the **** outta me..go NETS!!! :banana:


 A young team will do that to you...lol.....I'm just glad we've got number 11.....I don't care how ugly.....A win is a win, and bring on the HEAT.....All I know is that this will be another wake up call to keep up the energy and intensity on both ends of court for Sundays match up!


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC* (Jun 17, 2005)

Also sometimes you've just got to gut out a win when you're having one of those all around bad game as a team, and prevail some how......Tonight we did that and we have the "W" to prove it....That's the sign of a really good team....To win games even when you're not at your best!


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

The Hawks are just a tough matchup for this team. They're young, athletic, and for some reason always play at 110% against us.


----------



## NetsanityJoe (Mar 21, 2005)

this type of win might be perfect for us. it will get us refocused for the heat and know we can just expect to have more energy than the other team and always hit our shots. hopefully the refs won't own krstic in the heat game so he can help us unlike today and hopefully kidd will get back on track. you know all wins wont be blowouts or fun, you gotta win ugly ones and the freakin hawks like to play well against us down in ATL.


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Yes we won, didn't I freakin till you?


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Only 400 posts? This board disgusts me.

And you call yourselves fans.


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

^^ :laugh:

The Nets are on pace for exactly 50 wins after the victory last night :headbang:

JKidd passed Nick at Night on the all-time scoring list...

163. Vince Carter - 12,644
*164. Jason Kidd - 12,597*
165. Nick Van Exel - 12,591


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

TheATLien said:


> Only 400 posts? This board disgusts me.
> 
> And you call yourselves fans.


 Petey is going to be so pissed when he sees it was only 400.


----------

